# LINUX als PDC!  Profile Probleme



## Dapper (23. August 2004)

Hi,

Vielleicht kann mir jemanden helfen.. Ich benute Linux als PDC.  Seit vorgestern ist meine gespeicherte (Linux) Profile nicht mehr in ordnung. Ich bekomme, beim einloggen auf meine Windows XP Rechner die Meldung das der Profile nicht gefunden werden kann, . Ich habe die Netzwerkverbindungen geprüft und alls funkt. ok. Danach habe ich die Windows Profile, vom Windows gelöscht und meine Benutzername vom Linux und Samba auch gelöscht. Danach habe ich eine neue Konto bei Linux hinzugefügt und anschließen unter Samba das Passwort eingegeben. Trotzdem bei der Neuanmeldung unter Windows bekomme ich eine Meldung, dass die Anmeldung nicht erfolgen kann da ich nicht über ausreichende Rechte verfüge und das diese Profile kann nur vom Benutzer oder Anministrator zugegriffen werden. Tja.. Der benutzer und Administrator bin ich... Für euer Hilfe währe ich Dankbar.

Linux: 9.0
Windows XP SP1

P.S. Ich bin Amerikaner also bitte die Schreibfehler verzeihen... Danke


----------



## spool (1. September 2004)

Welchen Samba (Version) nutzt du 
Stell mal deine smb.conf ein.


----------

